# Cónyuge (no cónyugue)



## Greengecko

Hoy por primera vez busqué la palabra *"cónyuge"*, y me pregunto:  por qué no lleva una 'u' despues de la 'g', o sea, *"cónyugue"*??  Debería pronunciarse "cónyuje" como está escrito, no?


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola:

Pienso que tu razonamiento es válido y que sería más lógico que la palabra fuera _*cónyugue *_(y no _*cónyuge*_), dado que según su etimología viene de compartir un _yugo_. Pero no es así; es indudablemente _*cónyuge *_y su pronunciación es tal cual lo señalas. 

Al parecer la razón de la grafía deriva de la raíz latina empleada: _con-jugem_. Esta información fue tomada de aquí.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## albertopuente

se lee y se escribe "cónyuge"


----------



## Greengecko

Ya sabemos. La pregunta era sobre el por que, lo que ya explicó el amigo Camilo.


----------



## coquis14

Greengecko said:


> Ya sabemos. La pregunta era sobre el por que, lo que ya explicó el amigo Camilo.


Tu duda es más que legitima , acá todo el mudo pronuncia -*gue.*

Saludos


----------



## Greengecko

Sí, creo que es la unica pronunciación legítima.  Es que como es una palabra que nunca escribo, cuando estuve editando un documento que la tenia, la persona escribió *"cónyugue"*, y estaba marcado como error, lo que me llamó la atención.


----------



## Camilo1964

Greengecko said:


> Sí, creo que es la unica pronunciación legítima.  Es que como es una palabra que nunca escribo, cuando estuve editando un documento que la tenia, la persona escribió *"cónyugue"*, y estaba marcado como error, lo que me llamó la atención.


Greengecko, ojalá fuera la única pronunciación legítima, pero en castellano _*ge*_ suena diferente _*gue*_.

Como bien señala Coquis14, decir cónyu_*gue*_ es lo más común, muy probablemente porque la pronunciación de cónyu_*ge*_ es más difícil. Sin embargo, todavía recuerdo mi primer año en la Universidad, cuando todos los profesores parecía que estuvieran apagando velas, para enseñarnos a pronunciar con propiedad la palabra en cuestión.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## nborh

En Argentina y otros países de Hispanoamérica, se pronuncia generalmente "_cónyugue", _ a diferencia de España donde se pronuncia y escribe cónyuge, no obstante, la Real Academia Española de la Lengua ,  indica que es erróneo utilizar "cónyugue" en la escritura, en cualquier país de habla hispana. También se considera incorrecto decir o escribir "la" cónyuge ya que el término _cónyuge_ es neutro y puede referirse tanto hombres como a mujeres, sin hacer distinción entre los sexos.


----------



## Agró

nborh said:


> También se considera incorrecto decir o escribir "la" cónyuge ya que el término _cónyuge_ es neutro y puede referirse tanto hombres como a mujeres, sin hacer distinción entre los sexos.



Discrepo en que sea incorrecto usar "la" cónyuge. DPD:
*cónyuge*. ‘Consorte’. Es común en cuanto al género: _el/*la* cónyuge_ (→ género2, 1a y 3c). Se pronuncia [kónyuje], no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[kónyuge]; por tanto, no es correcta la grafía 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_cónyugue. _

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España también hay mucha gente, incluso en  radio y TV., que dice "cónyugue".

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Greengecko said:


> Hola:
> Hoy, por primera vez, busqué la palabra *"cónyuge"* y me pregunto: *¿¿*Por qué no lleva una 'u' despues de la 'g', o sea, *"cónyugue"*?? *¿*Debería pronunciarse "cónyuje" como está escrito, no?
> Gracias.


 
Hola:
¡Esperen, esperen! Concuerdo con Agró: el término "conyuge" no es neutro (ni masculino ni femenino), ni es epiceno (el mismo género gramatical para ambos sexos), sólo es común (no cambia de forma de masculino a femenino), por lo que sí es válido decir "*la cónyuge*".

Ojo, que se pronuncia /kónyuje/.

Saludos


----------



## Juan del Acebo

Me parece este un caso en el que la Academia haría bien en reconocer una grafía alternativa. Cónyuge es fiel a la ortografía latina, pero cónyugue es más fiel a la pronunciación latina. El problema de base es, creo, el comportamiento históricamente excepcional de la g castellana.

Si tomamos en cuenta que cónyugue es la pronunciación de la mayoría de los hispanohablantes... claro que habría que completar el asunto y permitir la grafía conyuguicidio en lugar de la aceptada conyugicidio, y quizá otros derivados. Pero es que los asuntos conyugales se complican...

Salud


----------



## Cattya

Camilo1964 said:


> Hola:
> Pienso que tu razonamiento es válido y que sería más lógico que la palabra fuera _*cónyugue *_(y no _*cónyuge*_), dado que según su etimología viene de compartir un _yugo_. Pero no es así; es indudablemente _*cónyuge *_y su pronunciación es tal cual lo señalas.
> Al parecer la razón de la grafía deriva de la raíz latina empleada: _con-jugem_. Esta información fue tomada de aquí.
> Saludos,
> Camilo


Cónyuge no significa 'con yugo', sino 'unión con'. Tanto yugo como cónyuge estén emparentadas etimológicamente y tengan una raíz indoeuropea con la idea de 'unión'.

"Si, como afirma la falsa etimología _cónyuge_ procediera de _cum iugum_ ‘con yugo’, en castellano habría dado _*cónyug*o*_, con un posible femenino _*cónyug*a*_. Y ahora podríamos llamar sínyuge, (en lugar de ex cónyuge) a quien se ha divorciado y, por tanto, librado del yugo matrimonial."
Información tomada de Blogolengua.


----------



## Filimer

Juan del Acebo said:


> Me parece este un caso en el que la Academia haría bien en reconocer una grafía alternativa.



No sería la primera vez.

*funguicida**.*
* 1.     * m. *fungicida.

*En todo caso, la pronunciación "cónyugue", aunque muy habitual, no es usada por las personas más cultas, y es evitada por las personas cuidadosas con su pronunciación.


----------



## albertovidal

No sé de dónde sacan que, en Argentina, se dice "cónyugue".
Aquí, como en otros países, hay gente que habla bien y otra que habla mal.
Por lo menos, en mi círculo familiar, de trabajo, amigos, siempre he escuchado *"cónyuge"*


----------



## Filimer

albertovidal said:


> No sé de dónde sacan que, en Argentina, se dice "cónyugue".
> Aquí, como en otros países, hay gente que habla bien y otra que habla mal.
> Por lo menos, en mi círculo familiar, de trabajo, amigos, siempre he escuchado *"cónyuge"*



Hasta en la Wikipedia aparece destacado este error


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Aunque la pronunciación aceptada es _cónyuje_ (IPA ['konjuxe]) en Argentina y otros países de Hispanoamérica hay personas que pronuncian _cónyugue_ (IPA ['konjuge]), vulgarismo generado a partir del término «conyugal» (que utiliza la ge suave)


----------



## albertovidal

Filimer said:


> Hasta en la Wikipedia aparece destacado este errorAunque la pronunciación aceptada es _cónyuje_ (IPA ['konjuxe]) en Argentina y otros países de Hispanoamérica hay personas que pronuncian _cónyugue_ (IPA ['konjuge]), vulgarismo generado a partir del término «conyugal» (que utiliza la ge suave)​



Será que, en Chile, se dice "cónyugue" y, por ese motivo, lo trasladas a países sudamericanos, especialmente a la Argentina?
En en círculo en el que yo mantengo relaciones ninguna persona lo dice de esa manera.
No sé de dónde has sacado que en Argentina se habla así.
Deberías fijarte un poco más, cómo se pronuncian algunas palabras en Chile.
Te envío este link para que, realmente, veas cuál es es origen de la palabra
http://www.juegosdepalabras.com/etimologia/etimo-03.htm


----------



## GITTE71

Se pronuncia "konyuje"  No creo que porque muchas personas lo pronuncien en forma incorrecta se debiera aceptar una grafía distinta para estar acorde a un error.

Luego entonces por llamar "konyugue" al conyuge no estaríamos lejos de llamar "jorgues" a los Jorges.


----------



## Filimer

GITTE71 said:


> Se pronuncia "konyuje"  No creo que porque muchas personas lo pronuncien en forma incorrecta se debiera aceptar una grafía distinta para estar acorde a un error.



Ya cité el caso de fungicida/funguicida. Hay muchos otros, algunos opinables (como toballa además de toalla) y otros indiscutibles como cocodrilo en vez de crocodilo (del latín _crocodīlus)._


----------



## albertovidal

Filimer said:


> Ya cité el caso de fungicida/funguicida. Hay muchos otros, algunos opinables (como toballa además de toalla) y otros indiscutibles como cocodrilo en vez de crocodilo (del latín _crocodīlus)._


_
El tema pasa por el hecho de que "toballa" y "crocodilo"_ están aceptados por la RAE, mientras que "cónyugue" *NO!*


----------



## Estefanía López

La forma *cónyugue se produce por analogía con conyugal y yugo, pero no es correcto, porque las palabras originales latina no son las mismas.
Del verbo decir, tenemos "yo digo" y "yo dije", ¿deberíamos unificar el pardigma y formar un pasado "yo *digue"? Sería absurdo.


----------



## Cronopio33

albertovidal said:


> No sé de dónde sacan que, en Argentina, se dice "cónyugue".
> Aquí, como en otros países, hay gente que habla bien y otra que habla mal.
> Por lo menos, en mi círculo familiar, de trabajo, amigos, siempre he escuchado *"cónyuge"*



Soy argentino y escucho bastante más seguido "cónyugue" que "cónyuge". De hecho, hay personas que, aún mostrándole la palabra en el diccionario, no me creen que se escribe y pronuncia "cónyuge". He presenciado casamientos en los que el juez se refería a los futuros esposos como "cónyugues". He escuchado a profesores de literatura defender la pronunciación con "gue", aun sabiendo cómo se escribe, basándose en la etimología (sí, esa del "yugo", aparentemente falsa, según lo citado en este mismo hilo).

Saludos.


----------



## inib

No dejo de sorprenderme de las cosas nuevas que se aprenden aquí. Me he quedado atónita con lo de _toballa_ y_ crocodilo_. Si  hubiera oído estas palabras, las habría señalado como error. Gracias a este foro, estoy aprendiendo a consultar antes de corregir.
Y para volver al tema en cuestión, yo pronuncio "cónyuge", pero he oído "cónyugue" muchísimas veces, quizás más que "cónyuge".(No por eso, lo considero correcto)


----------



## MARICARMEN7cc

Casi todos acá cometen un error! tanto en la China como en México y en cualquier lugar se escribe "CÓNYUGE" y se pronuncia tal cual , como si fuera con "J" !! Si algunas personas lo hablan mal eso ya no es mi problema, ni el de la Real Academia Española, Como dice "*Filimer" *la gente suele confundirse porque lo asemeja con el término "conyugal", pero NO ES ASÍ ENTIENDAN!

Y no hay otra forma de hablarlo ni escribirlo es tal cual "CÓNYUGE" (citando a *"albertopuente"*)


----------



## Carolivar

Cattya said:


> "Si, como afirma la falsa etimología _cónyuge_ procediera de _cum iugum_ ‘con yugo’, en castellano habría dado _*cónyug*o*_, con un posible femenino _*cónyug*a*_. Y ahora podríamos llamar sínyuge, (en lugar de ex cónyuge) a quien se ha divorciado y, por tanto, librado del yugo matrimonial."
> Información tomada de Blogolengua



Muy interesante la observación de que el antónimo de *cónyugo /- a sería *sínyuge. Aunque pienso que, con el mismo razonamiento, sería *sínyugo.
Estoy de acuerdo con las observaciones que hacen en ese blog, Blogolengua, sobre esta palabra.


----------



## Rubns

En donde yo vivo casi todo el mundo dice *cónyugue*. Evidentemente es incorrecto. Pero Extremadura no es precisamente un sitio donde se hable "bien"


----------



## JennyTW

En Andalucía igual. ¿Y no pasa algo parecido con "cogollo"? Siempre escucha "cojollo" para la lechuga, y también para evitar decir una palabrota, la gente dice "cojollos".


----------

